# Why in the world is this CD so expensive?



## dsw1204 (Mar 23, 2015)

The band is The Little River Band. Their introductory album is self titled. I had owned this CD many years ago, but it got destroyed when my house flooded many years ago. I never got another one. I am trying to find one, now. But, it is very hard to find and when I do, the prices range from about $50 - $137...and that's on Ebay! Amazon sells the CDs for $48.40. I am sorry, but that is too much money for an album! I've tried calling CD stores, but not one store has one to sell. For the life of me I cannot find a CD (new or used) of that particular album for anywhere near $10 - $15. 

I've even tried the library system and no such luck, it's not available.

This baffles me. The band is a good band and that particular album is their best work, but it's just not worth the money everyone is asking...is it?


----------



## Lycancatt (Apr 11, 2010)

could be its because there is no reprint licensing so whats out there as new stock or used is all you get? very doubtful but..all I can honestly think of.


----------



## DeltaB (Jun 17, 2017)

dsw1204 said:


> The band is The Little River Band. Their introductory album is self titled. I had owned this CD many years ago, but it got destroyed when my house flooded many years ago. I never got another one. I am trying to find one, now. But, it is very hard to find and when I do, the prices range from about $50 - $137...and that's on Ebay! Amazon sells the CDs for $48.40. I am sorry, but that is too much money for an album! I've tried calling CD stores, but not one store has one to sell. For the life of me I cannot find a CD (new or used) of that particular album for anywhere near $10 - $15.
> 
> I've even tried the library system and no such luck, it's not available.
> 
> This baffles me. The band is a good band and that particular album is their best work, but it's just not worth the money everyone is asking...is it?


Go to Spotify. Sign up for an account. Pay either the trial or pay for a month, (9.99) which allows you premium. Download the re-mastered HD digital remix in 2010 of the original masters from the 1975 album. Burn files to disk and make your own CD.


----------



## dsw1204 (Mar 23, 2015)

Lycancatt said:


> could be its because there is no reprint licensing so whats out there as new stock or used is all you get? very doubtful but..all I can honestly think of.


Well, that's an idea. It is better than what I could come up with.


----------



## dsw1204 (Mar 23, 2015)

DeltaB said:


> Go to Spotify. Sign up for an account. Pay either the trial or pay for a month, (9.99) which allows you premium. Download the re-mastered HD digital remix in 2010 of the original masters from the 1975 album. Burn files to disk and make your own CD.


That is a good idea. I will consider that.


----------



## RockamyZ (Apr 29, 2017)

Did you try contacting them through their website?


----------



## TerryGreen5986 (Jun 23, 2017)

Got the remastered album on iTunes. Any particular reason u want the cd instead of digital? I would just add the album with one of these streaming services, then use a program on ur computer to burn it (like Noteburner DRM Removal) 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## nineball76 (Mar 13, 2010)

TerryGreen5986 said:


> Got the remastered album on iTunes. Any particular reason u want the cd instead of digital? I would just add the album with one of these streaming services, then use a program on ur computer to burn it (like Noteburner DRM Removal)
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


why wouldn't anyone rather have the CD instead of BS iTunes lossy version?


----------



## TerryGreen5986 (Jun 23, 2017)

Cd’s scratch. Get lost. Etc.

Digital is forever. Not here to argue with you tho, or curse at you. ??*♂


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## nineball76 (Mar 13, 2010)

buy CD, rip it to LOSSLESS digital, put back in jewel case for storage. I don't know of any member on this forum who would purchase a lossy version of nearly anything. I can see downloading the lossy version from a streaming service like Spotify, but paying $10+ for a 256...... pass


----------



## nineball76 (Mar 13, 2010)

Thank you for starting this thread, it reminded me I had been looking for a copy of a cd for a while, that last time I'd found a new sealed version, it was $140. Luckily just found one on eBay for $29 and scooped it up quick.


edit: dammit, bought the wrong version. The one I wanted is still around $100 and up.


----------



## SkizeR (Apr 19, 2011)

TerryGreen5986 said:


> Cd’s scratch. Get lost. Etc.
> 
> Digital is forever. Not here to argue with you tho, or curse at you. ??*♂
> 
> ...


You can rip and store it on a hard drive. For a lot of people I know that still get Cd's its not about having the CD. Its avout getting the best version master of it.

Sent from my VS988 using Tapatalk


----------



## nineball76 (Mar 13, 2010)

SkizeR said:


> You can rip and store it on a hard drive. For a lot of people I know that still get Cd's its not about having the CD. Its avout getting the best version master of it.
> 
> Sent from my VS988 using Tapatalk


There's a few albums, I have 4 or 5 different CD versions of. Different mastering, Japanese prints, MFSL gold.... 

Sent from my LG-V20 using Tapatalk


----------



## Weightless (May 5, 2005)

Ive been buying some new cd's lately, but it is because of wanting a specific mastering. 
The difference can be staggering. But just because it is remastered though , doesnt necessarily mean that it is better, so im always on the hunt for specific versions. 

Two things that have always bugged me about buying digital copies is that 1. You have no control on how it is ripped, 2. You are paying the same for a lesser than copy of the original.

I know there are high res services out there, but they don't always have a good selection of music, imo.


Sent from my SM-N920P using Tapatalk


----------

